# Ohio Help



## popup (Mar 13, 2008)

Planning a trip in August, and were thinking about going to Ohio or somwhere else instead of northern Mi. Any suggestions ??
Thanks in advance 

Russ


----------



## mikey (Feb 20, 2008)

Hello Russ, I am not sure what part of Ohio you may be interested in, but some places we have camped over the years....

Mohican State Park - Clean, pretty campground with huge swimming pool on site also

Mohican State Park

Honey-Do Campground

Honey - Do Campground Spencer  OPT Web Properties

They have a swimming beach, horseshoes, store. No walking of pets. Planned activities. 

Baylor Beach Park

Official Site for Ohio State Parks


----------

